# Do you loan your bees?



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

A neighbor of mine had a few boxes of bees in his yard a few years ago. He was keeping them for a friend. I was thinking about asking if I could have some of the boxes in my own yard. Would any of you loan your bees, or would you charge? If you would charge for their uyse, how much?

I'd like to have this information before I contact this person, to see if it is even feasible for me.

Another question...what if the 'loaner' bees attack someone. Who would be liable (assuming it was due to tresspassing)?


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

If I have just a few then I probably would not loan the bees to anyone unless it was a very good friend(as a favor).

The more hives you have then the less you will miss a couple hives.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Down here its a big money thing to rent them.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

How close is this neighbor to you. If they are within two miles you are benifiting from their bees. I have neighbors to the north and eas of me that have fruit trees that barely produced any fruit until I started my hives. Now they have to use 2x4s to keep the branches from breaking because of the weight of all the fruit. one is about 1/4 mile away the other is about 1/2. But pollination fees go from around $25 for apples to $100 for almonds.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

There's no harm in asking but be prepared (accept) if they say no. 

I wouldn't do it because it means extra work/time going to work a single hive (we currently have 30 in two locations). If I was going to be nice to someone I'd give em a split or a swarm but they would have to take care of it themselves.

People are paying good money to rent hives. In fact, until the past couple of years, pollination services was the only/main driver of the business (I'm talking when honey was 60 cents a lb bulk). We don't currently do pollination services ourselves. We've been asked and have turned down people who were willing to pay. We don't want to cut into our honey production and have to deal with moving the hives. 

Mike


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

rainesridgefarm said:


> How close is this neighbor to you. If they are within two miles you are benifiting from their bees. I have neighbors to the north and eas of me that have fruit trees that barely produced any fruit until I started my hives. Now they have to use 2x4s to keep the branches from breaking because of the weight of all the fruit. one is about 1/4 mile away the other is about 1/2. But pollination fees go from around $25 for apples to $100 for almonds.



The neighbor lives a few houses down, but he no longer keeps bees for that friend, so I was going to ask. On the off chance the county had any info, I sent them an email. They currently have 2 people who loan their bees. I have yet to call, as this weekend was community service weekend, and I was gone the whole time!!!


----------



## Bladesmith (Sep 20, 2003)

Birdie, why not start your own hive? Granted, its a couple hunded bucks to get started......


----------

